# HD Pittsburgh



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

How much patience should a patient man have? 

When are we getting HD locals in Pittsburgh?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

After the Steelers repeat win the Superbowl for the third time?


----------

